# The dreaded convenience store cigars?



## loconut (Apr 21, 2010)

My part time job is commercial truck driving. During the summer months I do it to hold me until my second job picks back up. I own my own truck, and smoking is a nice treat every once in a while. 

On a few occasions I have been at a truck stop and thought "wow a cigar sounds good right now, to bad I forgot to bring a few." But I have always resisted the urge since all I have heard is horror stories about convenience store cigars. I mean its obvious that some are made as poor mans "herb" wrappers.

Has anyone ever tried one of these? Next time I forget, are there any worth looking at? I am well aware they won't be anywhere near romeo y julieta's or any of that sort, but on spurge of the moment and for a cheap price, would anyone consider them as well as me?


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

I would never buy a convenience store cigar, and you are correct that most of them are used to roll marijuana. Besides, you can get plenty of handmade cigars for less money than those overpriced machine-made poops.

You should order some of these. They are good smokes at a great price.
Flor De Oliva: http://www.cigarsinternational.com/proddisp.asp?item=CS-FOB&stext=Flor De Oliva

There are plenty of other cheap hand-mades just check out http://www.cigarsinternational.com/

In the $2 to $5 range I would recommend the brand "5 Vegas". They make excellent cigars.

By the way welcome to Puff!


----------



## Walts.2 (Apr 2, 2010)

I think he meant he wanted to know of any for when he was on the road and couldn't get to his stash Suzza. It's kinda hard to pull a 53 foot trailer anywhere you want 

But i would have to say the only cigars that i would get from a truck stop were the Antonio Y Cleopatra coronas and they weren't great but they'll get you buy till you get routed by the house.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Walts.2 said:


> I think he meant he wanted to know of any for when he was on the road and couldn't get to his stash Suzza. It's kinda hard to pull a 53 foot trailer anywhere you want
> 
> But i would have to say the only cigars that i would get from a truck stop were the Antonio Y Cleopatra coronas and they weren't great but they'll get you buy till you get routed by the house.


I understand that. I made these recommendations so he could buy a box to bring along with him. Maybe even buy a small humidor.


----------



## Walts.2 (Apr 2, 2010)

I wasn't trying to be rude to you Suzza. I was just trying to answer his question. It sounded to me like he does usually bring cigars with him but it's easy to not bring enough for when you are on the road for weeks at a time. He's probably at a truck stop right now wanting one and that's why he's asking


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Walts.2 said:


> I wasn't trying to be rude to you Suzza. I was just trying to answer his question. It sounded to me like he does usually bring cigars with him but it's easy to not bring enough for when you are on the road for weeks at a time. He's probably at a truck stop right now wanting one and that's why he's asking


It's all good. I was just advising that he never buy a nasty dried out gas station cigar and instead buy some equally priced handmade cigars that he keeps in his truck at all times.

I also neglected to mention that he should buy a small humidor that he could store said cigars in.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Best bet for a gas station cigar will either be Antonio y Cleopatra or Garcia y Vega. Both are decent as far as machine made cigars go, but I wouldn't smoke either unles it was the only option.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

Depending on how often you smoke I'd have to +1 Suzza here. If you smoke pretty frequently I'd say find a box of cheap smokes to throw in the truck with you.

If its not that often I'd recommend El Versa (?) I just saw them a couple weeks ago and they arent entirely too awful. Little, kinda sweet, not awful gas station smokes.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Garcia Vega - Although some gas stations will have smaller humis where you can get Macanudos or sometimes better. That being said.... If it was you, it would be Berry Backwoods.


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like this thread might be helpful to you.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...n/266966-where-do-my-trucker-friends-buy.html


----------



## sunkisd69 (Apr 9, 2010)

Normally i would stay away from convienience store cigs but my Hasty Market close to my house has a humi with some Cohiba's, monticristo, Don Tomas' and some Romeo Y Juliets. So if the convienience store has a humi its worth a look.


----------



## loconut (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

Thanks for the sources suzza. I might have to check those out. 

After I saw the small humidor thing that gives me a great idea. I have never really researched much on them, I just asked a guy at my lss and he pointed me to a cheap one. I guess that reminds me to ask.

I know the post is on convenience store cigars, and any other ideas feel free to post, but for now, whats whose favorite humidor. Must me:
Battery/ no power
Humidity readout
fit at least 20 Churchill's

I can replace my el cheapo and the clone in my truck.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

I highly recommend buying this Humidor for travel:
25-50 Cigar Humidor: Cheap Humidors Cigar Humidor Cigar Accessories CheapHumidors.com

And just throw 2 of these in your humidor and it will stay at the perfect humidity level without any maintenence. You also won't need a hygrometer if you use them:
Boveda Humidity Packets: Cheap Humidors Cigar Humidor Cigar Accessories CheapHumidors.com


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

I second the Garcia y Vega. They're a solidly constructed, decent machine made stick; they smoke nicely, and the price point is great. The flavor is, IMO, the closest thing to a hand made cigar. Last year I got a phone call from my daughter that her and her boyfried had been in a traffic accident (they were fine, oput Jeep was _totalled_), and on my way to the site I needed to find something to help me relax a bit, so I stopped and grabbed one. I'd smoked them before I got into premiums (along with Black N Milds, and Backwoods). I'd tried the other ones since making the switch and found that I couldn't tolerate them any more; my palate had changed too much. The GyV still tasted fairly decent, though.

I'd still try to go the route of a travel humidor, but the GyV will do in a pinch.


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

A couple of others would be Backwoods...it is ALL tobacco no homogenized wrapper or binder...or Dutch Masters..natural leaf wrapper as well. Marsh Wheelings are good mild sticks but geographically limited. There are plenty of ok C-store cigars. Heck some C-stores are even carrying some premium hand mades...but of course your mileage may vary.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

+1 on the GyV and AyC. I used to smoke them also. Dutch Master Palmas were pretty good too if I remember correctly.

As far as traveldor, i use a 1 gallon tupperware type box with HF beads & lots of cedar. Works ok for me. When i was using water pillows, the humidity would fluctuate really bad, but the beads work really well for keeping it close to steady.


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

i use an acrylic jar with a hygrometer and Drymistat.Works good year round.


----------



## JazzCigar (Mar 10, 2010)

Suzza said:


> I made these recommendations so he could buy a box to bring along with him. Maybe even buy a small humidor.


I would go with this man's idea before ever considering smoking a gas station cigar. Those smoke are so gross that they're not worth the money or the time trying to find a substitute for a handmade cigar. You would be better off with a pack of cigarettes.

Whenever I travel, I always ensure that I can purchase cigars at my destination, or I bring some of my own stock with me.


----------



## chingachguk (Jun 15, 2010)

The convenience store next to me has a small display humidor, selling glass tubed singles. They have several varieties of RyJ and an H. Upmann. Each tube has a real thin spanish cedar wrapper in it. Have tried them all. As good as anything from local smoke shop - not that I'm sure thats a good measuring stick. I would guess though it depends on what kind of smokes you see in convenience stores on the road and how well they're cared for.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

No love for the Swishers or the Black n' Milds??? Blacks are pipe tobaccy, I know, but they're tasty... Swishers are good in a pinch I guess, no? I liked them in highschool at least... lolz!


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

loconut said:


> My part time job is commercial truck driving. During the summer months I do it to hold me until my second job picks back up. I own my own truck, and smoking is a nice treat every once in a while.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Funny, how in the local b and m lounge I attend, we know a few truckers who come buy once a week, once a month, once every three months to buy their cigars. They park their rig on the avenue, and hop in and buy anywhere from ten cigars to ten boxes to hold them over till the next time their route will pass them buy.
> ...


----------



## ke4mcl (Jun 17, 2010)

ive been a hand rolled smoker since i started cigar puffing. im open minded and had somebody present me with a cooler full of convenience store smokes the other day. my buddy said "take whatever you want". ok.. cant argue with that.

i know NOTHING about machine rolled cigars so i went purely by presentation and grabbed 4 packs of garcia and vega. i unwrapped all of them and dropped them in a humidor. gonna smoke one tomorrow and see what thats like. will follow up with a thread.


----------



## rauchlight (Dec 13, 2015)

the White Owl New Yorker or Ranger is not bad; they tend to be loose, but for 'over the counter' they are not half-bad, as close to a premium that I have found when it comes to aroma; the taste is pretty mild, the wrapper thing is pretty thin, but in a pinch, you could do a lot worse


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome. .I've had a white owl, on a dare, not good. ..the backwoods aren't bad, but parodi or denobli are a good convenience store grab.


----------

